# Photometric study: vertical lighting calculation



## hamza texunion (4 mo ago)

IN PREVIEW screen details calculation photometric for foot stadium in dialux 4.12 for horizontal lighting calculations 








but I need help is how can get to show vertical calculation values smilar in that horizentally calculations in real time in dialux 4.12 

Thank you


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I know nothing about the software your talking about. 
I was involved in a stadium lighting upgrade for Super Bowl XXX. All of the readings in lumens were taken at 5 feet off the ground. The designer was not interested in any other vertical information. We did take readings every 5 yards, both side lines to the far end of the end zone and 4 readings spaced equally down the middle of the field. 

There is a huge difference if you doing lighting for TV vs not for TV. TV requires a lot more even lighting no more than 30 lumens from brightess to darkest. TV cameras do not pan well into darkness when set for a given light level.


----------

